# TrackID para Samsung E215



## mariano22 (Oct 19, 2009)

alguien sabe si se puede poner el TrackID en un samsung e215? porque no encontre ningun lugar donde descargarlo para un amigo que me lo pidio...

depaso si alguien lo tiene y me lo puede pasar se lo agradeceria!

muchas gracias!

PD: el samsung E-215 tiene una resolucion de 120x160


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola, yo pude ponerselo a un w200, pero claro,  es sony ericsson. 
Probe con 4 0 5 samsung (incluido el E215) y no anda.

Vi un samsung f250 que traia el mismo sistema de detección de música (pero no era el trackId) y lo traia de fábrica...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 20, 2009)

uhh.. maldita sea... gracias vegetal digital igual! voy a er si encuentro alguna solucion...

un saludo!


----------

